# lets make art



## superkrm (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't know how many of you have been to drawergeeks.com?
It's an great site.

I was thinking why don't we start something similar with ideas from gba and nds games.

How about it fellow artists?


----------



## Killermech (Aug 3, 2008)

Sure, you first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I might be able to do some 3D stuff and polish it in photoshop.. since I can't draw for shit.. well I can, I just take too long doing it and it never turns out the way I want it to


----------



## LFF (Aug 3, 2008)

Any specific type of NDS/GBA game? OR can we do any?


----------



## Killermech (Aug 3, 2008)

LFF said:
			
		

> Any specific type of NDS/GBA game? OR can we do any?



I'm guessing it just has to be related to NDS / GBA / Wii(?).
Maybe we could do some cool combos, like I do 3D and someone else can do like a drawn background related to it.


----------



## superkrm (Aug 3, 2008)

@KillerMech Collaborations would be fine.

@LFF  Well, a thread would be started with a topic we will get our inspiration from. Hopefully, we could keep it gba, nds or wii specific, but I realize some characters are cross platform.

I'm not a stickler for rules.  I just would like to see everyone's different art styles.

My suggestion for the first topic would be mario karts.  The karts should be the focus of the piece.


----------

